# Franchi Affinity 20 Gauge



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

*Franchi Affinity 20 Gauge Black Synthetic*

My brother is selling the 20ga Franchi Affinity he bought for his wife. The gun is in great condition and has less than 500 rounds through it. It comes with a tru glo sight.

Please let me know if you are interested. He is asking $550

We both live in Saratoga Springs area.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Interested. PM sent.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I sent him a PM last Thurs...haven't heard back(?) Not sure if its still available....


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

The gun is still available, however I do a member coming down from Cache Valley tomorrow to look at it so I am holding it for him right now. I will post again tomorrow after I meet up with him. 

The gun is black synthetic. Has original Factory Chokes.


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

*SOLD*

Thank you for all your interest. The gun has sold.


----------

